# Material for scribing brickwork?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I want to build a brick structure with some moderately ornate features. Since this will be an outdoor model, I want to cast it in cement. So... I'm thinking the best way to go about this would be to sculpt the walls in some rigid-yet-workable material, then make silicone molds. 


My question is, can someone suggest a good material for carving/scribing the masters? I have only simple hand tools so it has to be something I can work without the aid of milling machines or other fancy gizmos. One thing I was considering is the type of wax used by jewelers -- however, I've never used it before so I don't know if that would really be a good choice. 
I'm thinking that if I scribe or carve the lines between the bricks deep enough, I could then cast the walls using mortar tinted to an appropriate brick color. Afterwards I could smear some regular mortar into the lines, wipe off the excess, and have a wall that looks like real brick-and-mortar.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl made brick wall castings for his hotel projecting by making miniature bricks to use for the mold. Sounds like a nutty kind of thing you would do, Ray. I would think its in the archives somewhere. 

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

found some - 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...c_id=44389 

There are more but its difficult to link to them (that's progress!). Search in the buildings sections for brick under member Burl.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, in the Novemeber 2000 issue of Model Railroader, C.C. Crow, who sells hyrdocal HO building kits, describes how he did his first structure, the Orbisonia, PA firehouse. Essentially, he built a plaster box, then scribed all the bricks by working his was way around all four walls until every single brick was scribed. It's really tedious work, but results look great. So, to recap: hyrdocal, scribing tool, straightedge, patience. 

Others here have mentioned a synthetic material (plastic or whatever) that ican be carved with a Dremel tool. It's used to make display signs and such, so maybe Russ at TAP can tell you about it. 

Based on what I've seen coming from you, you have the prefect disposition to do such things


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

You might consider the Jig Stone system. They have a modular system and you buy the molds already made. 

Terl


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Ray
Look into magic sculp, I use it mostly for stone walls but have made some with brick, You have about 1.5 hours to make your brick imprints, there was an article in GRR magazine 2 issues ago
Dennis


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I was looking at the buildings on your website. Very nice modelling. Did you lay the stones individually? You could do the same with brick, though it would be alittle more tedious.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray....you might think about using Precision Board from Rainbow Ridge. There's a bunch of SDGRS folks using that stuff...and liking it...and a growing number in the Phoenix area. It handles the heat we have quite nicely...and doing rock/block/brick/shiplap walls is simple.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, that's the stuff I was talkin' about. Precision Board! BTW, I didn't want to rain an anyone's parade by dismissing their ideas, but what the heck. Given your penchant for detail, as seen in your excellent stonework, I think you should carve your own bricks, rather than mold them off Precision Plastic sheet. Although I use PP a lot, I've found its bricks to be a bit small for 1:20.3 (I believe they're 1:24). Yeah, carving your own bricks would be tedious, but think of what they would look like! 

Casting bricks as Burl did is great too, but man is that a lot of work. I guess ya get what ya play for.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not try foam for the final work? 

http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8ji...cutter.htm


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Ray,

Get ahold of me. I've remade every building I had (except 2) with Precision Board. I've made it look like every concievable material; including bricks, stones, dressed marble, wood, etc.

Just let me know.

Tom Rey


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I wrote an article in June 2000 issue of Garden Railway on casting a brick building using Precision Products (now owned by Ozark Minatures) plastic sheets. If you wish photos of that building, just say so.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

This one, I believe- 










-Brian


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, to make a mold how about modeling clay then you can detail the individual bricks if desired 

Dave


----------

